# Joe McMonagle - P&O GCD 2nd Engineer



## AndyR (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone know whether Joe is still around?
He was second engineer on the Strathesk (I think) back in 79 or 80, when I was an eng cadet.
He and I walked along the dock in Liverpool from Strathesks berth, to try to get the Westmorland ready for sea but the poor old girls machinery was too far gone and the attempt was abandoned.
He was a tip-top bloke - Liverpool/Irish ancestry and a bit wild in his ways.
I remember he took us to his local in Bootle one afternoon and what a craic that was!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

*you could try the P&O website below*

www.poheritage.com


----------



## AndyR (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for that Geoff, I will give it a go!

Regards,

Andy


----------



## martin hayward (Sep 5, 2011)

*Taff*

Last time I saw Joe he was a super with ADNATCO when P&O was managing them. (Years ago)
I sailed with him on a wild boat.
Yes smashing feller.


----------



## AndyR (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Martin,

He did well for himself then. I remember him telling me that he had broken his back in old, crappy ships in order to claw his way up to second!
Having said that, the oldest ship I ever sailed in was the Strathteviot (c1961 I think). I enjoyed the engine control station bolted on the side of the engine, and juggling cooler inlet and bypass valves to try and avoid cracking cylinder liners!
Blooming hot though as the a/c rarely worked in the accomodation.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Kevin Donoghue (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re:Joe McMonagle*

The last I heard was from Brian Flood (Ex:GCD Frosty) who said that he used to bump into Joe whenever he was over in Dublin.......haven't heard from either though for a while.


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Kevin Donoghue said:


> The last I heard was from Brian Flood (Ex:GCD Frosty) who said that he used to bump into Joe whenever he was over in Dublin.......haven't heard from either though for a while.


Would Brian be Barman Flood of the GSA in Dacebank, of bilge party fame? Did he ever mention it? Wonderful memories of that trip.


----------



## ed ronnie (Jun 2, 2017)

AndyR said:


> Anyone know whether Joe is still around?
> He was second engineer on the Strathesk (I think) back in 79 or 80, when I was an eng cadet.
> He and I walked along the dock in Liverpool from Strathesks berth, to try to get the Westmorland ready for sea but the poor old girls machinery was too far gone and the attempt was abandoned.
> He was a tip-top bloke - Liverpool/Irish ancestry and a bit wild in his ways.
> ...


I have passed on this thread to his sister to give him.


----------



## Gerald Jackson (Oct 13, 2012)

Try N.Z,S,C, Seen his name on numerous occasions


----------



## Supern (Apr 29, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/NZSCoAssn/members/member


----------

